# Officer, what irritates you most?



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't know about the rest of you but....


Walking in to a store like Whole Foods to pick up some dinner and people see you on uniform and stare.

People asking stupid questions like "Is it wet out there?" Yeah idiot, it's raining.

"It wasn't me" "He did it" "I didn't do it" Wake up people, that shit gets old.

People who stare when you walk in to Dunkin's, and than give each other "knowing" looks. Screw you, you don't like seeing police in there, go to fucking Starbucks.

"Sir, that light was green." Well good for you, you're color blind, AND stupid.

"I came to a rolling stop." What the fuck is this stop you are speaking of that you stop and roll at the same time?


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

263FPD:616758 said:


> I don't know about the rest of you but....
> 
> Walking in to a store like Whole Foods to pick up some dinner and people see you on uniform and stare.
> 
> ...


I've heard it called a "California stop".


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

tazoez said:


> I've heard it called a "California stop".


I call it,"Here is your license and registration, this is your citation. You have 20 days to file an appeal. Have a nice day and drive safely."


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

The only reason I would want to be a detective is so I could walk into a Dunkins or Tedeschis without some idiot throwing up his hands and saying "I didn't do it!!" or pointing to their friend and say "Officer, arrest him", thinking they're being funny or original.

I look at them totally deadpan, say "That's really funny. I've never heard that one before" and then walk away.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Working one night and I see a guy in a store that I know has a warrant. I double check and sure enough. I walk in and he says pointing at his buddy, "He did it." I throw the cuffs o him and he thought I was joking. He says "I tod you, H EDID IT." I tell him, "You got a warrant, dummy."

Some times I really love my job.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

263FPD:616773][QUOTE=tazoez said:


> I've heard it called a "California stop".


I call it,"Here is your license and registration, this is your citation. You have 20 days to file an appeal. Have a nice day and drive safely."[/QUOTE]

LOL....nice. Bet they can't figure out why even after receiving ticket. Last time I was in court I actually listened to everyone's excuses. Stop signs were "I thought I came to a complete stop", or "I looked to see if it was safe to proceed and no one was coming". I personally liked the hot chick nailed for speeding. " But I was going down a steep hill. They always said not to ride your brakes". Magistrate didn't find her reasoning amusing, nor my loud laughter.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

tazoez said:


> I personally liked the hot chick nailed for speeding. " But I was going down a steep hill. They always said not to ride your brakes". Magistrate didn't find her reasoning amusing, nor my loud laughter.


Good-looking women who try to flirt with me are guaranteed the full-boat CMVI citation. I waited for YEARS to use a line I read once, and finally got my chance a few years ago. I stopped a very attractive woman for a pretty outrageous red light violation, and the flirting started. I pretended to play along with it, then went back and wrote the citation. When I handed it to her, she said "I thought hot women don't get traffic tickets?"

I said "They don't" and walked back to my cruiser.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

I barely acknowledge people when I am shopping in uniform.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

USMCMP5811:616811][quote=263FPD said:


> Officer, what irritates you most?


When you cut someone a break and they falsely tab you out anyways.......[/QUOTE]

Been there....and not with L.E. either. Told mgr that I am man enough to go to them if I screw up myself, then proceeded to tear the person (employee) a new one in front of mgr for lying.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

Parents who tell their kids that I'll arrest them for misbehaving in public. My reactions vary, depending on how many deval or Obama stories I read that day.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

263FPD, why, oh why, would you be going into Whole Foods to pick up something to eat? Fuck that Hippie Haven, not only is it overpriced, you probably got some hair in your sandwich anyway.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

263FPD said:


> "I came to a rolling stop." What the fuck is this stop you are speaking of that you stop and roll at the same time?


What I give them for an example so they know the difference between a full stop and just slowing:

"Well sir/ma'am, let's say, for example, I pull you out of your car and start beating you with my baton. Would you like me to stop.. or slow down?" The looks are priceless...

What irritates me? Every MFer out there.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

The classic, Do you know who I am? Do you know who my father is? or some variant.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Deuce said:


> What irritates me? Every MFer out there.....


Spoken like a true city cop :shades_smile:


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

When gasing up the sled, there is always that guy who sees me using a gas card and says something to the effect of "must be nice not to have to buy your own gas"...


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Never fails, when I am working our weekend detail at TGIF, I will get most of those stupid questions at least once, because there are a pleasant mix of turds going into the bar and families going to the dining room.The three that drive me nuts are: 

1) "He/she did it, (points at the person), arrest them" - My usual response is to just look beyond them and pretend they didn't say a word, which makes them look like a total moron, especially when the other people waiting start to chuckle.

2) Little Johnny or Suzy is misbehaving and the parents point and say, "Look, the police officer will arrest you if you don't do (insert behavior)." My response, "No, don't worry, the police won't arrest you for that. You won't go to jail. Don't be "silly" mom/dad."

3) The very rare occasion, usually between a detail when I only have enough time to order and eat, I sit down to have a quick sub, burrito, salad, etc. someone will always come over: 

Lemming: "Hey, can I ask you a stupid question?" 
Me: "Is it an emergency?"
Lemming: "No"
Me: "By the time I finish my dinner, you'll be seated a table with your food. I will come over then.
Lemming: (Usually) "Um, all set, I'll be eating" and (Occasionally) if I do make it to the table it's a stupid Ch. 90 question like "If the person in front of me stops and I am two cars behind, do I have to stop?" or "How fast over the speed limit can I go before I get a ticket?"







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

From a car stop last week:

Me: "How ya doin', license and registration please."

Him: "I wanna know why you stopped me."

Me: "Give me your license and I'll explain it to you."

Him: "First Tell me why, because I KNOW I was only going 35."

Me: "Well, if you weren't such a d!ck right off the bat, I would've explained to you that you werent speeding, but your plates expired last month and your car is unregistered. So now, rather than cutting you a break and having you renew online, I'm gonna tow your Mercedes and issue you a citation. Maybe next time you won't be such a jerk." 

Him: "I'm really sorry sir."

Me: "I bet you are."


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

OCKS said:


> The classic, Do you know who I am? Do you know who my father is? or some variant.


Dbag: My fathers an attorney.

Me: I hope he's a good, one, you're going to need it.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

1) don't you misbehave or that officer will arrest you. My response is always, "I'm not gonna arrest you. There's a better chance I'm gonna arrest your parents! I don't arrest little kids."...2) walked into Wendys and the manager says, "Arrest her. She did it". I the walk right behind the counter and handcuff this nice young girl and walk her towards the front door. Manager starts, "what are you doing?" My response, you said she did it I'm lockin her up!!He never did that again.....


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Standing outside a Sheetz with another officer and an LT. when a citizen walks by and asks, "what is this a donut convention?"


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Working a detail with a road or ramp closed and without fail, some driver will always, (with an attitude), stop and ask, "Well, if that is closed, how do I get where I am going?"

My standard response is to point in a random direction and say, "Go that way and straight ahead."

Hey, if I don't know where "where I am going is" I get to choose. I'm not a mind reader, especially with traffic backed up waiting. Of course there are also the ones who expect the detour signs to lead for miles and miles to their specific destination.

For Gods sake, get a GPS people! There are so many stolen ones for sale on EBay and other internet sites that the cost of getting a new one in the store has gone down significantly.

Yet another reason I don't work that many traffic details, I just don't have the appetite to stand in traffic and field questions from adults that can't figure out the most simple things in life, like getting around a detour. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

frapmpd24 said:


> working a detail with a road or ramp closed and without fail, some driver will always, (with an attitude), stop and ask, "well, if that is closed, how do i get where i am going?"my standard response is to point in a random direction and say, "go that way and straight ahead."hey, if i don't know where "where i am going is" i get to choose. I'm not a mind reader, especially with traffic backed up waiting. Of course there are also the ones who expect the detour signs to lead for miles and miles to their specific destination.for gods sake, get a gps people! There are so many stolen ones for sale on ebay and other internet sites that the cost of getting a new one in the store has gone down significantly.yet another reason i don't work that many traffic details, i just don't have the appetite to stand in traffic and field questions from adults that can't figure out the most simple things in life, like getting around a detour.


roflmao!!!!!!


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Herrdoktor said:


> Standing outside a Sheetz with another officer and an LT. when a citizen walks by and asks, "what is this a donut convention?"


I seriously have never heard that one so I will continue laughing at it. FOR NOW!!


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

Spouse had all of the above as complaints too...to add to the collection, he would rant about the citizens who would tell him that they paid his salary. His response was to ask them what street they lived on, he'd pull out this little blue book he had that he wrote everything down in, pretend he was looking up their street and respond with..nope, you live on "whatever road"...lifeguards, you pay the lifeguards in the towns' salary, not mine. He said they'd go nutts, demanding where did you get information like that and demand to see his book


----------



## gm7988 (Jul 18, 2010)

Herrdoktor said:


> Standing outside a Sheetz with another officer and an LT. when a citizen walks by and asks, "what is this a donut convention?"


This is hysterical, mainly because I can't even begin to picture the superstar that decided to say that.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

frapmpd24 said:


> Working a detail with a road or ramp closed and without fail, some driver will always, (with an attitude), stop and ask, "Well, if that is closed, how do I get where I am going?"
> 
> My standard response is to point in a random direction and say, "Go that way and straight ahead."
> 
> ...


Scenario - Rush hour, 115F in blazing sun, working traffic control for emergency closure of 4-lane state highway after fatal (x4), head-on collision. I had already been melting into the asphalt for nearly 2 hours when some wench starts yelling at me, "Why the hell do you guys have to close the road at this time of day?!?" She proceeds to bitch about how "inconvenient" the detour is. My response - "Inconvenient? Maybe you should go talk to the dead people in the road up there. I'm pretty sure it's been more inconvenient for them than it has for you today."


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I really love how people translate the word POLICE on my Traffic vest into ATLAS. How do I get to Gardner MA? errr you can't get there from here....


----------

